# Booted Homing/Racing Pigeons?????



## Mader631

I've been seeing alot of booted (Feathered Leg) Homing Pigeons here in the Midwest lately.......... is this more common than I know of?? I picked up a Bird today that is grouse legged, all Homer not crossed with fancy.


----------



## orock

Do you have any pictures of them.


----------



## horseart4u

yes you will find some starins of homers / racers with feathered feet..it is something that was crossed along time ago and will be around a long time from now. you may even get booted feet from non booted feet parents, i have a few..


----------



## Mader631

Here is the Photo of the Bird I just picked up, 100% Homer not mixed, I just found out more about this bird yasterday, the guy who I got he bird from, said his loft is full of Booted & Grouse feet Homers, it all started from a Homer called: "Boots," Boots was a Booted old Krauth Bloodine Cock, he had 5 long distance Diplomas & was an AU Champion. Boots Son, won the 700 mile state race against all flyers in Wisconsin also. Will be interesting to see how this birds youngsters will perform, I'm not a big fan of Booted & Grouse feet homers, but if they can win races it's all that matters, "Performance 1st."


----------



## Mader631

More Photos............


----------



## red check 200

*Booted Homers*

Here's A Pic Of One Of My Schofields Much Older Now With Heavier Boots


----------



## horseart4u

now thats pretty, mine have some feathers but not that much  pretty grizzle no matter, good luck on future races...


----------



## horseart4u

hey i just saw that you two guys are from up north, they are booted to keep their legs and feet warm LOL...


----------



## Mader631

ha,ha,.....yeah they adapted to the cold up north winters!!! I have read on the Schofields, booted runs in that bloodline alot also, Like those Schofield Birds. I'm not trying to breed all booted birds or anything but I have 2 more pairs of Breeders with Booted also, this pair the Booted came from there Van Loon side from what the breeder I got them fromsaid. "sorry for the messy breeding cage, didn't get to clean it yet today." This pair has "Mr. Aristona" in them, "Super 2278," "Super 73," Red Fox Janssen, they are Father & Daughter Pair. There youngster came out with booted feet also.


----------



## Mader631

More photos


----------



## Mader631

last photos..........


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Some of mine have extra feathering on the legs/feet as well. I would love to have some that heavily feathered.


----------



## orock

Nice looking birds.


----------



## Mader631

thanks............


----------



## lordcornwallis

i am trying to breed a strain of blue bar racers with feathered legs this coming year will be my third breeding season.
lc


----------



## Mader631

lordcornwallis said:


> i am trying to breed a strain of blue bar racers with feathered legs this coming year will be my third breeding season.
> lc


How do yours race????


----------



## lordcornwallis

they have done ok , i have bred one fed winner and one second in a open race in the past two seasons , i dont race but breed birds for others my birds are mainly klak ,jansens and hartogs , there are all mainly sprints breeds


----------



## Rudiap

lordcornwallis said:


> i am trying to breed a strain of blue bar racers with feathered legs this coming year will be my third breeding season.
> lc


I've got blue bar and white racers in my loft and will post some pics as soon as possible


----------



## OldStrain

Years ago there was a Strain of Birds called Booted Schaffer’s, they were from a Breeder out of Penn. Almost all his Birds were booted. A lot of Mealy's and Grizzles, they looked like they could have be derived form the Old Wegge line of Bird. My Dad kept them for year and we sold them after his passing in 2002...wished I would have kept them now! Every now and then we breed a full boot Bird from our old line of Trentons.


----------



## Rudiap

About three years ago while my pigeons were out I saw a white pigeon between them that I didn't recognized.I thought there were some kind of thread tangled on her feet,but soon realized to my excitement that it was feathers.A lot of my pigeons now have the 'boots' and they were all bred around that hen and I plan to introduce more colours into that family like blacks,spread ash and red.


----------



## birdman101bx

anybody interested in selling a pair or two with boots


----------



## birdman101bx

i had a stock of them in the late 90s i bought a few pairs off a guy in oh shaiffers they were called anybody interested in selling give me a call 3478109699 or 6466489601


----------



## Rudiap

Here's a few of my booted racing pigeons,but unfortunately I'm all the way in South Africa


----------



## lordcornwallis

realy nice pigeons, the blues a topper !


----------



## robertjohn

*Birds Wont Fly*

I let my birds out and they fly straight to the roof why ? is it over feeding


----------



## lordcornwallis

that may well be the reason , could cut down the feed a tad or feed a lighter mix ?


----------



## pigeonraiser

Nice looking birds you have there good luck with them.


----------



## Halcanada

Have a dozen or so, reds and blues. This is a young bird.


​


----------



## Halcanada

Another.

​


----------



## Halcanada

And again.


​


----------



## roses

Rudiap said:


> Here's a few of my booted racing pigeons,but unfortunately I'm all the way in South Africa


Wow I love them! I love their little toes!


----------



## wildcat hunter

*old thread I know But -----*

I have a couple of grouse legged racers. I found the bands needs cleaned out from time to time. Dead skin and feathers get bound up under the ring. Must be uncomfortable for the bird.


----------

